# The Age of Dragons.(Action Thread)



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

_It has been one-hundred years since the elf known as Modeus become the first of the dragon riders, and only now has he decided to pass on his knowledge of how to raise and care for these mighty and majestic beasts. During the last one-hundred years Modeus has compiled all of his knowledge on how to raise and train dragons into several tomes which he has copied many times and stored within the mountain keep known as 'High Dragon Hold'. Within this mountain keep Modeus and his loyal dragon Zala'Drakhar now reside as he has taken his leave from the world to train the next generation of Dragon Rider's who will go out into the world to help save their own races from the threat of the wild dragons and help stop each incursion from evil of The Dark Lands. This second generation of riders consists of 6 brave warriors from a different race and they will learn how to raise and train the dragons that plague their homeland. Eventually it will fall to them to train the next generations after The High Lord is gone, but they will continue on his vision of a world where all dragon's have been tamed and are no longer a threat to the mortal races.

Deep within the mountain fortress the giant doors to the mighty forge of 'High Dragon Hold' would be barred shut and locked as Modeus remains inside and works on the armour and weapons that will eventually be used by the second generation of Dragon Riders. But before he had locked himself inside for his usual 10 hours of smelting and forging with the help of the dwarves from the Steelhammer clan which have been allowed to live within this keep, Modeus has set each of his students and their hatchling dragons a task to do before they all gather for their evening meal which he insists they all eat together along with their dragons.

_Corlandril and Theren: You would be within the great library which Modeus has created from amassing books over his years of traveling and writing his own books on dragons. He has set you both the task of locating the book dedicated to the colour dragon's that you each are raising, to make your job harder Modeus has hidden the two books elsewhere in the library so simply searching through alphabetically wont be of much use as it wont be where it is meant to be.

Kalmos and Validir: The task Modeus has set you to complete by the time he returns from the forge is that you must completely clean Zala'Drakhar's teeth, claws, scales and his tail. The reason he told you two to do this is because when your dragon's are older you must know how to do it in the shortest amount of time possible and make sure that all of the specified locations of the dragon's body aren't damaged in anyway, because if they were it would affect their fighting abilities in the future. It would be easy to clean Zala'Drakhar scales, tail and claws but to inspect and clean his teeth you would need to wake him up somehow. When you two enter the lair of Zala'Drakhar through a set of huge gate, you would be confronted with the awe inspiring sight of the monstrously large dragon Zala'Drakhar for the second time in your life. Zala'Drakhar would be awake and looking out into the wilderness through the cave opening in the side of the mountain which allows him access when it comes to flying in and out of the mountain. As you both look around the room you can see a large saddle, harness and a pair of reins specifically made to fit a dragon of that size. Zala'Drakhar would turn his monstrous head from the view from his cave and focuses on the two of you with his blood red eyes. "Welcome little ones to my home, What is it you wish of me?" booms Zala'Drakhar loud voice across the room to you.

Vilhelm and Föstólfr: The task Modeus has set you to memorize and practice as many of the fighting stances and moves as you can from the three books which he has laid out for you. This would be an easy task if not for the fact that the books are over five-hundred pages each and they diagrams aren't very helpful. After you have learnt as many as you can within two hours you are to go and give the hatchling's their morning feeding of meat and clean them before returning to your previous task and repeating the process every 2 hours.

Kalranos, Dal'reth, Hildur, Fennendier, Onyx and Thorygos: You have all been let out of your pens for today and taken through the keep to a courtyard which was build into the side of the mountain after part of the side of the mountain was dug into. In this courtyard which is surrounded by large walls to stop you from obviously trying to get out and fall to your deaths, there are several tree's in the center for you to sharpen your claws on and test your climbing skills. There are some stone tables and chairs which you can climb onto and jump off while ATTEMPTING to fly(assuming you have wings). There is a medium sized mound which you can test your swimming abilities and for Thorygos there is a large mound of solid earth for you to build up your digging abilities. You have all been given pretty much free reign for the day and in two hours your morning food will be brought to you.

OOC: dragons can talk so feel free to talk to each other.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Föstólfr 

The great keep of "High Dragon Hold" was a magnificent sight to behold, strong dark walls, amazing stone carvings and menacing statues, it was a sight to behold. As Föstólfr entered the keep he and Modeus were greeted by many dwarfs, they were from the Steelhammer clan as Modeus explained on the way, except the dwarfs there were 5 people who stood out from the crowd. A sturdy battle hardened dwarf, as all of them he was short but he looked more tough then the stone carved walls of this keep. There were also three elfs, a wood elf, a dark elf, and a high elf. The wood elf was tall, taller then Föstólfr but on the other hand all elfs were pretty tall, he was not very muscular but he looked capable. The dark elf was tall, he could be considered even very tall among the elfs, he had many scars on him and looked very well in shape. The high elf was short for an elf, he was not scarred and he wasnt very muscular either, but yet Föstólfr sensed danger from him, he got the feeling that this elfs powers didn't revolve around the sword and the shield. Last but not least was a Human, he looked like a nice and kind fellow, yet he was scarred and burnt all across his hands, it didnt look like he takes pride in his scars but Föstólfr could not guess. Föstólfr approached those people, he guessed that this are the other apprentices that Modeus spoke of. "Föstólfr is my name, and I hail from the lands of the kingdom of men, near the mountains." he introduced himself. 

After the formal Introduction Modeus spoke to them, spreading them to groups of two. He was paired with the dwarf, the dark elf and the other human were paired, and the wood elf and the high elf were also a pair now. After he finished assembling this groups he gave each of them a task. Föstólfr did not listen to what he said to the other groups, it did not concern him, and thus he dont have to take any interest in what they will do, his only concern was to do his task, in the best way possible. Modeus approached Föstólfr and the dwarf and said, "I present this three books to you, each of them contains fighting stances, you must learn and memorize as much as possible from them, then in two hours you shall go to the courtyard where you will feed and clean the young dragons. Once you finish this return to the books and then repeat the feeding and cleaning every two hours.". Föstólfr was overjoyed, he never thought that he will be able to touch young dragons so soon, he actually never thought he will have the chance to touch a dragon in his life. At first the task looked easy until he saw the size of this books, actually this were not books but more of tomes as each of them contained more then five hundred pages. "By the beard of the gods! This task will take years to complete." Föstólfr said after he saw the size of the books. "Well I guess we should get practicing", said Föstólfr, opening the first book in a random page and starting to read.

Those two hours slowly crawled, as Föstólfr did not like reading so much, he preferred fighting and learning through fighting then through reading. After two hours have passed Föstólfr slammed the book close, "Lets go! I had enough of this reading crap. We have dragons to feed.", Föstólfr said smiling. Föstólfr did not really knew how to get to the courtyard, and it seemed like the dwarf did not know either. While stumbling through the halls of the great keep Föstólfr ran across a Steelhammer clansman who told him how to get to the courtyard.

Approaching the courtyard Föstólfr saw about 10 big barrels full of meat and lots of tools, he guessed that the tools are there to help them clean the dragons. He waited for the dwarf to arrive and then asked him, "What would you like to carry out of this stuff?", once the dwarf answered Föstólfr took the rest of the things and headed to the courtyard, while walking he thought to himself, "This barrels are huge, I can hardly believe that they will be able to eat all of the meat.", this barrels are to big to be possibly carried all at once and they will have to carry them one by one. As they approached the huge doors of the courtyard, sound of screeching and roaring could be heard from the courtyard. As he was about to kick the door open a thought penetrated Föstólfr thoughts, "Food?!", Föstólfr jumped up, nearly dropping everything on the floor, he looked around, no one was there except the dwarf and he did not say a thing. Dismissing the weird thought Föstólfr kicked open the doors.

An amazing sight was revealed to him, scaly little monsters, the sun reflected from them like they were a giant mirror, they had little horns growing from many places, they were in a size of a big hound, looked vicious and snake like. For some reason Föstólfr got the feeling that this creatures are much more dangerous then any beast he ever encountered. Before having a chance to capture the scene a wave of thoughts penetrated his head, "Food!? Food?! Food!!", before getting a hold of himself he was charged by creatures of many colors as they took his barrel and smashed it, tearing through it, finding the meat and devouring eat quickly. Apperantly he underestimated their appetite as he clearly say that he will have to bring the rest of the barrels as well.

Hildur
A new morning dawned, slowly raising the great sun came. Hildur woke up feeling the rays of the sun upon her. After a while all dragons awoke, the bright sun shined all over them, making their scales look shiny and beautiful. Her blue scales were shining bright in the sun, she did not like the heat, she preferred the cold of winter, the snow, or the deep blue sea. Time passed and people came and led them towards the halls of the great stone building. The people carefully led them through the many halls of the keep into a courtyard. It was quite and cool inside, as the stone structure did not catch the heat of the sun, but as fast as they came in they got out straight back to the heat of the sun. They arrived at the courtyard, it was nice and had many fun places. There was a mound full of water where they could swim, it was pretty big and attracted Hildur's eye straight away. Apart from that there was a tree which the could climb on and some tables and chairs scattered across the courtyard and a large earthen mound. After scouring the place and waiting for a bit the people informed them that in two hours they will be fed and cleaned. Hildur was hungry yet she patiently waited for the time to arrive. She wanted to get into the cool water but she had an even better idea. She quickly ran to one of the many chairs and pushed it towards the mound of water. Once it was close enough Hildur jumped on the chair and prepared. When she was ready, she jumped flapping her wings, yet as quickly as she jumped she fell into the water. She dived deeper, as much as possible, looking around there was blue nothings, an empty space full of water. The water was cold and pure, just like Hildur wanted. Hildur spent most of her time in the water but after awhile she felt a new mind, which meant a new person around, she did not know this one, but as soon as the person arrived she smelled it, the great smell of meat. She generated her thoughts towards the mind, and after a while two people entered. they were carrying the barrels. Hildur knew that the barrels were filled with food and as soon as the people were inside the courtyard she and the other dragons rushed towards the barrels, snatching them from the people with ease and breaking them open, discovering food inside and feasting on it with great pleasure.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Kalmos

Zala'Drakhar's voice knocked Kal off kilter, after regaining his balance Kal responded, "Master Modeus has tasked us with your grooming." "Is that so?", Zala'Drakhar responded,"Ahhhhh hahahahaha!" His laughter was not a good sign. Validir turned to Kal and asked, "what do you suppose happened to his former groomers?" "Nothing good no doubt," said Kal. Just as they thought their task was going to be a hard one. As the pair approach Zala'Drakhar he lets out a mighty roar, spreading his mighty wings and creating a massive gust of wind knocks the two backwards. Sliding across the floor Kal grabs hold of a rope tied to a pillar so he could get back to his feet. After pulling himself behind the pillar and catching his breath Kal began to formulate a plan with Validir. They needed a way to get over to Zala'Drakhar, their first idea was to charge headlong to him. It did not go so well, after their first idea was crused they thought of splitting up and taking a long route to get behind Zala and try to gain control of him with the reins. "I'll distract him" said Kal. "On three" stated Validir. Both counted in unison "ONE, TWO, THREE!" Charging from behind the pillar Kal made a run for Zala's saddle while Validir went to get the reigns from the opposite wall. Letting out another roar Zala began to start walking towards Kal.(OOC:I'm going to post this now and edit it later to finish or if cain wants to finish it off thats fine too.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm stared at the High Dragon Keep in mute satisfaction, he knew dwarven handiwork when he saw it and this was most certainly some of the best he had seen. All around him dwarves from the Steelhammer clan bustled to and fro on thier business errands around the keep, it would appear that he would have some drinking partners after all. He smiled at this thought and vaguely remembered having a cousin marry into the Steelhammer clan, maybe she was here, or maybe his mind was messing with him, either way he was excited to see others of his race around here. 

Modeus split them all into pairs, giving each pair a specific task to set about while he was gone doing whatever he was doing. Vilhelm got paired with a tall strong looking man, well tall for Vilhelm that was, everyone was taller then him. They were to study the different books on combat stances and skills, something Vilhelm did not relish doing one bit, while he loved combat he felt that the only true way to learn how to do it best was through actual physical practice.....not reading.

The man introduced himself as Fostolf and Vilhelm bowed in return,* "My name is Vilhelm Ironheart."* Plain and simple, that was his response, they had much work to do and he was not going to let pleasantries get in the way. He leafed through the first few chapters of the book in front of him and let out a grunt before getting up and grabbing his axe, when Fostolf looked at him he said, *"Best way to learn is to do something, so I am doing the stances."*

He strode over to an empty space and tried to remember the first stance, picturing how his body should look in his mind. He moved his limbs so that they were in the position they should have been in, but something felt out of place, he knew that the stances should feel normal and not awkward.......which meant he had messed something up. He spent the next two hours goofing around and trying to get the stances right, each one somehow feeling a tad bit off, but he did not expect himself to get them right away anyways.

When their time was up he and Fostolf were supposed to go and feed the dragons, Fostolf grabbing only one big barrel. Vilhelm chuckled, men did not know how to move things properly, dwarves on the other hand had much experience moving things twice or three times their size. He looked around and found one barrel of mead and threw it under his arm while kicking a barrel of meat over and rolling it in front of him, he wasnt quite sure if dragons liked mead or not, but he knew that whatever one was his was going to like it......after all how could a dwarf's dragon not like drink as much as he did?

They entered the courtyard where he could hear growls, screeches, and numerous other noises and stopped as Fostolf was tackled by hungry dragons. He rolled his barrel of food out and saw the dragons split for that one too and slowly made his way out with the mead and looked around. A huge mound of compacted dirt sat in the courtyard and Vilhelm cocked his head as he thought about what its purpose was, *"FOOD!"* a booming voice echoed in his head and he blinked his eyes and shook his head. He saw the side of the mound start to shake and rumble a bit and soon a golden square head popped out of the dirt and blinked its eyes.

It swung its head around quickly, its nostrils expanding and contracting as it sniffed the air, finally turning its head to regard Vilhelm. Vilhelm smiled and waved, this must be his dragon, fitting really he thought, and also good because he was deathly afraid of heights. The dragon wiggled its way out of the dirt and galloped across the courtyard, pushing the other dragons out of the way with its bulk so that it could get to one of the barrels of meat. Its golden scales shimmered in the sunlight, a stark contrast to the black nubs that were its budding spikes, yet it was still magnificent.

Vilhelm tapped the keg of mead with his hand and the dragon popped its head up, a piece of meat hanging from its mouth, and made its way over to him. It swallowed the piece of meat whole before sniffing the keg, *"Food?"* the question formed in his mind and Vilhelm shook his head, *"No my friend, this is mead, something I am most certain ye will take a liking to."* The dragon nibbled on the edge of the keg so that the bronze fluid inside could be sucked out and within three seconds the barrel was gone. It burped and Vilhelm swore that if dragons could smile this one would be doing it right now, he chuckled at his new friend's satisfaction.

Thorygus

Thorygus awoke to the sun beating down on his golden scales and stretched letting the heat warm his body up. He yawned loudly before looking around and seeing the other dragons waking also, they seemed so much frailer then him, he saw one stretch its wings and he tried to do the same but remembered he had none. He grunted and followed them all as they were taken out of the den by some humans who were leading them to where they were going to train, or practice something, he did not really listen that much. 

As they finally made it to the courtyard they were hit by the sunlight again and Thorygus shook his body in pleasure. He looked around and saw some tables and chairs where they could practice their flight, a deep pool of water, and a mound of compacted dirt that immediately caught his attention. He sprinted towards the mound and occupied himself for the next two hours with digging around in it, the cool dirt cooling his body off, the digging working out his thick muscles.

After the two hours were over he heard the other dragons yelping for food so he made his way towards the side of the mound. He could sense a presence, one very much like him, and knew that it was bringing him food, he shot his thoughts out so that it could hear him before his head finally broke free from the dirt and he looked around and sniffed the air searching for the food. His eye caught the two barrels and he pulled his bulk out of the dirt and muscled his way past the other smaller dragons so that he could get at the meat. Some growled and others hissed but he ignored them, they would be smart to leave him alone until he was done eating, otherwise there would be hell to pay.

He heard a tapping noise and picked his head up to see the being that he had felt was like him. He was much shorter then the humans who had brought them here but he looked a lot like the short ones that he had observed always moving around, he looked stronger then them though and Thorygus knew deep down inside that this being was a true warrior. He made his way over and looked at the barrel listening to the being speak, he asked if it was food and the man chuckled before only saying it was something he would like.

Thorygus munched the outside of the barrel and took a quick sip of the liquid, he found it was to his liking and soon the whole barrel was gone. He belched loudly and knew that the man could feel his happiness.


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Corlandril 

High Dragon Keep. An ugly scar on the mountain to the Wood Elf. Corandril missed the warm, dry forest of his people. This could mountain,with its cold and depressing atmosphere, was utterly at odds with Corlandril. Coming within the keep, Corlandril watched the stocky and short dwarves swarm the area, off doing their work. Corlandril watched the waving dwarven flags and realized this was the Steelhammer clan Modeus had recruited.

Dismounting off his horse, Corlandril saw several figures that easliy appeared at odds with the working dwarves. Two of them were his long lost kin, one a pampering High Elf and the other an obviously vain and arrogant Dark Elf. Corlandril shaked his head, though the Wood Elves were completely neutral towards their distant cousins, Corlandril looked upon these elves with a mixture of mistrust and disdain. Truly the great forest had been better for his people than the other lands had to the High and Dark Elves.

Turning his attention away from the Elves, Corlandril spotted two Men. Raising a suspicious eye, Corlandril looked over both of the humans. One was a bear of a man, bearing many scars across his face, chest, and arms. The other, however, appeared to be slouching, with clear signs of burn scars across his hands. _"Humans, a race of children who do not know better"_ Corlandril thought as he moved his eyes away to the last mysterious site.

_"A dwarven warrior for sure"_, Corlandril thought as he looked over the warrior. A long scar ran across his cheek and the large beard the dwarf had seemed to emplify his presence. The many knots of muscle and scars across his body seemed typical for the stories of dwarves his elders had told. _"Dwarves, no respect for nature. Always seeking to build no matter the cost"_ Corlandril mused disdainfully. 

Moving closer to the fellow apprentices Corlandril watched the human named Föstólfr come up to them an introduce himself. "Föstólfr is my name, and I hail from the lands of the kingdom of men, near the mountains." He said

"I am Corlandril, Ranger of the Wood Elves." Corlandril said with terse voice.

After the the greeting was over, Corlandril waited until Modeus appeared and greeted them. Explaining his plans for them, Corlandril listened as Modeus assigned him with the High Elf Theren to research each of their dragons. As Modeus finished his speech and sent them on their duties, Corlandril nodded his head and headed off to the library.

Pushing open the oak doors, Corlandril marvelled at the size of the collection Modeus had. His awe was interrupted as the High Elf entered the room. 

"A truly impressive sight is it not?" Corlandril said to Theren before moving off on his assignment

An Hour Later​
Corlandril sighed in frustration; Modeus had clearly hidden the book somwhere within the librarium. No matter how many times he looked the through section where it was supposed to be, Corlandril could not find it

Walking through the library, Corlandril decided to take a break and resume his work after a walk to clear his head.

Approaching a window above a desk on the top floor of the great library, Corlandril pushed open the window and let the sunny and cool mountain air clear his mind of stress and frustration. After letting out a refreshed sigh, Corlandril turned around after closing the window. As he stood there prepared to resume his search, Corlandril saw his shadow encompass a small book section that was obscured by the sun. Looking at the books, Corlandril saw in surprise that his book, _Green Dragons, A Guide to Taming_ rested right there. Walking over to it, Corlandril quickly picked it up and sat at the desk with it. A grin splitting his face, Corlandril opened up the book and began poring over the information within.

Kalranos

Yawning, Kalranos awoke to the early morning sun lighty setting on his ember scales. Stretching his legs and small yet growing wings, Kalranos watched as several unknown figures released him from his pen and lead him and his fellow dragons through the keep. After the cold, dank, darkness of the keep, Kalranos was thrilled as the group left the shadows and entered the sun. Kalranos looked over their surroundings: water to swim, a giant mound of dirt, several tables and chairs to jump off, and trees. 

Immediately, Kalranos felt drawn to the trees but decided to instead take a quick swim in the pool. Passing several of his kin, Kalranos approached the edge of pool. As he prepared to dive in, Kalranos turned his head as he saw Hildur jump off the chair and into the water. Smiling, Kalranos leaped off the edge of the mound and into the water. For several minutes, Kalranos swam through the water, basking in the sunny rays penatrating the water. After getting back on land and shaking himself off, Kalranos moved over the the many trees surrounding the courtyard.

Joyfully, Kalranos began sharpening his talons on the trees carefully. After he felt they were good and razor sharp, Kalranos moved to a huge tree near the center of the courtyard. Leaping up, Kalranos buried his talons into the trunk of the tree, trying to climb up. As he was halfway up the trunk, Kalranos felt his grip falter and sadly fell back to the ground. For well over half and hour, Kalranos worked hard to ascend the tree in vain. 

Picking himself up again, Kalranos tried to think of a way to make it up the tree. Finally, an idea came to him from seeing Hidur jump into the water. Running back to the tables and chairs, Kalranos steadily pushed a table back to the huge tree. After maneuvering it to where he wanted, Kalranos dashed back and dragged a chair in front of the table.

Satisfied things were as he wanted them, Kalranos ran back several feet in front of the table. With a burst of speed, Kalranos raced and jumped up on the table and quickly leapt up on the chair before attempting to use his wings after jumping off the chair towards the tree.

Beating his wings as hard as he could, Kalranos felt himself falling to the ground fast and pushed as hard as he could. Grunting, Kalranos sank his talons deep into the top of the trunk. Bracing himself, Kalranos steadily raised himself above the trunk and into the top of the tree.

Kalranos marvelled at the green leaves and the quiet bustling limbs as the wind swept through the tree. Kalranos climbed throughout the tree for several hours until he felt the presence of several newcomers.

Jumping down from the tree, Kalranos raced through the trees as the scent of meat and other food reached his nose. Reaching the 2 figures, Kalranos examined the dwarf and human. As they gave them their food, Kalranos moved in to eat but felt himself being shoved out of the way by Thorygus. Hissing sharply, Kalranos eyed the gold dragon as he moved in to the other barrel and begin eating.

After filling himself up, Kalranos walked away from the food barrels and stalked back to the trees to see what else they offered


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Theren
Theren was one of the few Elves who enjoyed Dwarven handiwork and, looking round the keep, he saw that the Steelhammer clan had to be some of the most skilled Dwarfs in all of Em'Ralden.

Eventually, he turned from the structure to get a better look at the others that Modeus had chosen. He noticed his fellow Elves first, both looked battle hardened and were much taller than he was, as Theren was always short for one of his kind. Looking at the rest of the group, two humans and a dwarf, he noticed they were all covered in scars. He knew that if he ever had to fight alongside these warriors that they would perform quite well. _I could probably defeat them all._ Theren thought as one of the humans introduced himself.

"Föstólfr is my name, and I hail from the lands of the kingdom of men, near the mountains." He was a beast of a man who looked like he could tear another being in half with his bare hands.

"The name's Theren. Mercenary." Years of life on the road had deteriorated Therens usually formal demeanor that was commonplace within the mages of his people.

Soon after this Modeus gave them their tasks. Theren was a bit disappointed when he was tasked with reading a book on white dragons. Everything he had needed to know about these creatures, he learned on the battlefield. He was also quite disappointed that he would not actually be meeting his dragon until later. Without acknowledging Modeus' orders, he went off towards the library.

"A truly impressive sight is it not?" Corlandril said after he opened the doors.

"By the gods, this is amazing." Theren exclaimed. He had never seen a library this large since his days in the mages tower of Zerith'ai. His life on the battlefield hadn't diminished his thirst for knowledge that consumed some of his friends and he always carried a book in his pack. But this many in such a place was simply stunning. He quickly moved to the place where the book should have been and his heat sank when it wasn't there. It was only a moment before he realised that Modeus must have hidden it from them. He didn't expect such an easy task from the Dark Elf anyway.

Theren quickly moved around the giant room, scanning every rug and moving every piece of parchment. After about 45 minutes, his frustration had risen to the point where he almost felt like blasting the room to pieces until he found it. He moved towards the sitting area again, looking at the sealed package on the table that he had noticed before but gave no second thought. After a few minutes he decided to open it. After breaking the seal and carefully unwrapping the parchment, he saw the title. 'A guide to white dragons.'

"Modeus you bastard," Theren laughed, "I walked past this thing a hundred times." Theren quickly sat down and began to read. Only a few sentences in, he noticed light glinting off his golden breastplate. The fireplace was lit and Theren realised how warm it actually was. A wave of his hand put out the fire and cooled the embers and once the area was cold again he resumed his reading.

Fennindier
"C'mon, wake up, time to get out." Fennindier was fast asleep when a Dwarf woke him and unlocked his pen. He had just began absorbing the morning sun when he was led into the keep, down a corridor. It wasn't long before they were back outside and Fennindier stood upright, wings open, to capture as much warmth as possible. He instantly fell over but stood up quickly, hoping to avoid embarrassment.

He then looked around the courtyard they had been left in, noticing that it had everything they needed. He moved instantly to one of the trees and began chewing and clawing on a branch to sharpen his teeth and claws. It tasted terrible but Fennindier knew the results would be worth it. Once he was done with that, he watched as Kalranos trid to fly to the top of the tree after jumping off a table. Fennindier began beating his own wings hard but to no avail. He couldn't get any lift from them.

Looking at a table, he thought of trying Kalrano's maneuver and ran towards it as fast as he could. He leapt landing on his forelegs and pushed hard with his hind legs, his wings pushing hard against the air. This worked a bit, gliding further than what he could jump, but it was still hopeless. He hit the ground hard, his head impacting against stone, dazing him.

After his quick recovery, he decided to cool off in the water finding it easier to maneuver through it than air. _This is good training for flying,_ he thought, easily gliding through the water. Raising his head, he felt that someone was heading towards the courtyard. And they had meat, that much he could smell. As soon as the doors opened, he bolted towards the barrels, tearing a chunk of wood out of one of them and grabbing a large piece of meat in his teeth. When he was full he walked towards the middle of the courtyard to rest in the warmth of the sun.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

VALDIR

After an long journey to the high dragon hold he had finally arrived at the gate of the hold. but it was closed and there was a dwarf standing guard next to it he walked up to the dwarf and said ‘’dwarf tell your master his disciple has come’’ ‘’watch your tong elf or else you might lose it ‘’the dwarf replied and he walked to the gate opening it and going through it and closing it afterwards. after a while he came back and let Valdir trough.
he was brought to Modeus. He told him he was not the only one and there would be coming more after a while there came three humans, an high elf, a wood elf, and finally a dwarf, when everybody had arrived he and one of the humans where set to the task of cleaning Zala'Drakhar. 
On the way there the human tried to start a conversation with him “so how did you get here?’’ at that Valdir stood still and said ‘’how I came here is none of your business human’’ and he walked on. For the rest of the way there was no speaking when they got at Zala'Drakhar his cave he was laying at the cave opening that allowed him to fly in and out of the cave. Valdir was shocked by the sheer size of the dragon but he quickly regained his composure but he saw the human had the shadow of fear in his eyes he turned his head to him and said ‘’calm down human we got work to do’’. 
just when he said it Zala'Drakhar turned is head and spoke with a booming voice ’’what is it you wish of me?" at which valdir replied with ‘’we wish to clean you mighty dragon’’ ‘’ ‘’alright you may start then’’.

_____________2 hours later______________
‘’You have done well elf and human you can now go feed the little ones but make sure to take one of my scales with you it might help you at some part’’ said Zala’Drakharand when they where done and after picking up a scale they left
they got a barrel of meat for the dragons and carry it to the courtyard. when he got there something screamed “FOOD?’’ in head and as soon as he looked up he saw a black dragon jumping up to the barrel but before it could get his claws in the barrel valdir diged it dodged it ‘’be patient little dragon follow me and you will get it’’ and he walked on with the dragon fooloing him. 



ONYX
When Onyx and the others were released from their pens their all ran outside and started to walk around when Onyx saw a tree she inmeadiantly tore of an branch to chew on and sharpen her teeth. when she got bored with it she tried to climb up the tree but fell several times after falling on her head she walked away annoyed and smelled food.
after looking around she saw some being cary a barrel of witch she knew it contained food. she watched them all pass by and looked which one she would eat with she saw a little broad creature which looked like the ones that had taken care of her up until now three longer and also pretty broad creatures but not as broad as the first one, after that came three long and fragile ones and last she saw one of the fragile ones but with jet black hair purple eyes unlike the other two and the smell of another dragon hanging around him.
she went after him and send a thought to him ‘’FOOD?’’ and jumped to the barrel but she missed and the being said ‘’be patient little dragon follow me and you will get it’’ so she followed him.

(OOC:you may notice this version is totaly difrent from bleuberry's one but thats because he aparantly portrait Zala’Drakharand to agrasive and because it was alright with raven i made my own version)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Föstólfr and Vilhelm: After your two hours of reading the books and trying out the fighting stances with very little success you remember you have to go and feed the hatchlings. After you pick up the barrels of meat you are joined by Valdir who has finished his task of cleaning Zala'Drakhar for Modeus. As you take the meat to the dragons they would all swarm you three to get at the meat, they would all dive into the barrels and start to devour it. As you sit and watch the dragons eat their food a dwarf of the Steelhammer clan comes up to you and inform you that food has been prepared for you and the others in the main hall, he would then motion for you to follow and closes the door after the three of you so the dragons can rest and play. The dwarf would then lead you into the great hall where there are the rest of Steelhammer clan are feasting and drinking as dwarves normally would. At the head of a long table would be Modeus who is partially covered in dirt and shoot from working in the keeps furnace. He would motion for you all to sit and eat at his table.

Valdir: After having cleaned Zala'Drakhar he would allow you one of his shed scales to show the others. As you make your way out of Zala'Drakhar's cave you see Vilhelm and Föstólfr carrying some barrels of meat and decide to help them after showing them the scale you were given. As you sit and watch the dragons eat their food a dwarf of the Steelhammer clan comes up to you and inform you that food has been prepared for you and the others in the main hall, he would then motion for you to follow and closes the door after the three of you so the dragons can rest and play. The dwarf would then lead you into the great hall where there are the rest of Steelhammer clan are feasting and drinking as dwarves normally would. At the head of a long table would be Modeus who is partially covered in dirt and shoot from working in the keeps furnace. He would motion for you all to sit and eat at his table.

Theren and Corlandril:
After finding the books associated with the dragons that you will eventually receive, you would open them up to find lots of information that you never knew about the dragons that live in your homelands. After studying for several hours a dwarf of the Steelhammer clan comes up to you and inform you that food has been prepared for you and the others in the main hall. He would tell you to leave the books where they are as Modeus doesnt allow books to leave the library. The dwarf would then lead you into the great hall where there are the rest of Steelhammer clan are feasting and drinking as dwarves normally would. At the head of a long table would be Modeus who is partially covered in dirt and shoot from working in the keeps furnace. He would motion for you all to sit and eat at his table.

The Dragons(As im too lazy to type all of your names out atm): after being fed by the human, dwarf and the elf you feel like you should all go and sleep for an hour or so before resuming playing. After about 20 minutes some dwarves would open the doors and bring in some new things for you to play with and some books to read so you can learn about the other races. They would only be copies of books incase you rip them up. It is up to you if you decide to read them or not. You would all then hear the loud beating of wings as Zala'Drakhar jumps out of his lair and takes flight circling the mountain before flying around to your location and landing on a flat ledge near by as he is too big to fit in the courtyard. In his deep booming voice he would great you. "Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when your a fully grown?".

OOC: Blueberrypop i didnt update for you because your post didnt include your dragon and you went against the reference information in the recruitment thread, i told you this 2 days ago and you havent changed anything. Sorry to say but im going to have to remove you from the thread.

OOC Again: the rest of you feel free to ask Modeus some questions as your characters, and feel free to ask Zala'Drakhar as your dragons.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Föstólfr 

Föstólfr watched with pleasure as the small and young dragons swarm the meat barrels and devour the meat in whole pieces like a bunch of hungry rabid wolfs. They used everything the had to rip apart the meat and eat it, even when eating they where very brutal. Out of them all Föstólfr eyed a blue dragon, he could easily tell that that dragon was a female, it could be seen in the way she walked and moved, full of grace and yet dangerous at once. As he watched her, her deep blue scales reminded him of the seas and winter, of the icy lakes near his village, and he was struck with memories of the happy and sad times experienced there, but as he watched the dragon he calmed, and let his thoughts float away in the wind. After a while a new dwarf came, not surprisingly from the Steelhammer clan, he approached them soon after another of the new riders joined them. "High lord Modeus has prepared a feast for us all, and he asked you to come with me to the main hall." the dwarf said, only when the dwarf talked about food Föstólfr realized how hungry he was, as he did not eat the whole trip from his home to here. So Föstólfr smiled happily and stood up, "Lead the way oh savior of the hungry!". Föstólfr followed the dwarf to the main hall, the hall itself was full with dwarfs of the Steelhammer clan, they all ate and drank in huge amounts. As they enter the main hall Modeus noticed them and signaled them to come to his table to sit and eat. Föstólfr gladly listened, sitting down he took huge amounts of meat and mead to satisfy his great hunger and thirst. After he was satisfied with the food and the huge amounts of bear and mead he drank he asked Modeus "When do we get to meat the dragons? Also please could you tell me about the blue dragon? And my last question is could you share some stories from what you've seen and done with us?".

Hildur

Hildur satisfied her hunger with many pieces of meat, she noticed that the tall human was looking at her for long. She listened to his thoughts, happiness, sadness, and then he was calm, she looked back at him and saw that he was staring at her. She enjoyed the attention, and felt good towards the human. After a dwarf came and called the feeders back, he said something about a feast and the feeders closed the door and gone with the dwarf. After they were gone she rested for a bit, digesting the food, and then she gone to the tree and sharpened her claws and teeth, also cleaning them from dirt and pieces of food which got stuck. Finishing her sharpening she again swam in the pool and after a while she got out and went to sleep. Hildur wanted to save energy to the rest of the day.

She woke up really quickly, Hildur guessed that only a meager hour has passed but she couldnt bring herself to sleep again. Then she noticed a bunch of books laying near. She looked at them, they were about the other races of this world. So she decided to start reading them, one by one, she read all of the books she could get her hands on with great interest. Soon afterwards she heard the flap of wings and a gust of wind carrying dust with it arose, so she closed her eyes to avoid it. Hildur knew that Zala'Drakhar flew out of his cave, she saw him spinning around the keep for a bit and then landing near the courtyard as the courtyard was to small for him to fit in. Zala'Drakhar greeted them and said "Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when your a fully grown?", Hildur approached Zala'Drakhar and spoke, "Greetings father Zala'Drakhar.", she used the word father as he was the only mature dragon that she spoke with, she knew that he was not her father but at any rate she loved calling him that way. "Can you answer some question please?", Hildur said. "Of course Hildur, thats why I am here.", he said. "Can you tell me about the humans? Also how is it to be fully grown and be able to fly? Except this question I also wanted to ask if you like to swim father?".


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Corlandril

As Corlandril turned another page, he realized that everything he knew about dragons was not even half a page of Modeus's knowledge

By the time he looked up as dwarf began walking towards him, Corlandril saw that several hours had passed by the position of the sun.

Corlandril closed his book as the dwarf told him the food was prepared and that they should follow him. "The High Lord has commanded that you come eat." The gruff dwarf spoke.

Nodding his head, Corlandril followed the dwarf and Theren to the main eating hall. Entering the room, Corlandril viewed the throng of dwarves, all eating and drinking, with a mixture of awe and disdain. 

Shifting his gaze throughout the room, Corlandril spotted High Lord Modeus seated at the end of a long table. As he motioned for them to come closer, Corlandril saw the dirt and soot stains covering his body.

Corlandril took a seat close to Modeus, nodding at the huge man named Föstólfr. Taking his seat, Corlandril turned to Modeus. 

"My lord, how goes your labors? I found the green dragon text and am steadily working my way through it." Corlandril said proudly.

Kalranos

After climbing up on a perch in another tree, Kalranos steadily fell asleep lounging in the tree. 

An hour or so later Kalranos awoke to the smell of dwarves entering their playground. Climbing down the tree, Kalranos approached the dwarves as they laid out a collection of books. As he looked over the collection of the books, Kalranos felt one title call out to him._The Forest of Ela'Amnor and the Wood Elves_.

After a great length of time, Kalranos finished the book and felt a sense of belonging to the forest. "These Wood Elves seem to understand the balance of nature. They do not seek to destroy it for their own ends." Kalranos said to himself

Walking along through the courtyard, Kalranos contemplated what the book said of the Great Forest. _One day, I shall soar above the forest_ Kalranos promised himself.

His reviere was interrupted as a great shadow engulfed him. Looking up, Kalranos spotted the huge form of Zala'Drakhar circling them and steadily come down to them

Kalranos raced over to the huge black dragon with the other dragons and stopped directly under the shadow his head. 

"Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when your a fully grown?".

"Hello Old One. I was wondering, what do you know of the Wood Elves. Is their forest as great as the books describe them? I look forward to being able to fly to them." Kalranos spoke with reverence


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Theren
Theren's jaw was dropped in awe the whole time he was reading the book. He had read hundreds of books in his life, even a few about dragons, but this one had so much more information on dragons that even the most respected scholar in Az'Neldaren couldn't match. Theren Was a good way through the book when a Dwarf entered the library and told them that the feast was ready in the main hall. He was about to place the book in his pack when the Dwarf told him to leave it in the library - Modeus doesn't allow them to leave.

Disappointed, Theren followed the Dwarf to the main hall where the long table was covered with food and drink. He took the seat next to Corlandril and began piling food on his plate. He also filled his cup with Dwarven ale, being one of the few elves that could drink more than one glass without losing his ability to walk.

"I'm more than impressed with your collection of books, Modeus. " He said before noticing that he was covered in dirt and soot. "What are you crafting in there?"

While Modeus was answering, Theren returned to his food, listening carefully to the Dark Eelves words.

Fennindier
Fennindier quickly fell asleep after the meal, he had eaten more than he could handle ad was unwilling to move until his stomach settled. When he woke up, it was to the sound of Dwarfs entering the courtyard. They had brought books among other things so he moved up to look at them. He had heard once that white dragons like himself were from Az'Neldaren so he grabbed the book with that name in the title and began reading. First he read about the High Elves, their culture and their great cities. But when the part about the war between them and the dragons, Fennindier was shocked that his own race could do that to another. The book described the burning of the white cities and slaughter of thousands.

After reading this, he stopped ad thought about how he would rise up against his own kin and defend the Elves from the dragons. As bad as he felt that he would have to fight his own kin, he couldn't let them do what they were doing now. Soon after, Zala'Drakhar flew above the courtyard and landed on the wall. "Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when your a fully grown?".

Fennindier thought hard, wodering what he wanted to ask the most. Eventually the question came to him and he raised his head. "Will we be taught to fight?"


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just been added in by Revan, bio is up in the recruitment thread. Dunno which colours my characters are meant to be btw.

Kell
Kell eventually arrived at High Dragon Hold much later than he originally anticipated and later than when Modeus had said he should arrive. But then he never had been brilliant with directions. A dwarf at the main gate told him that food was currently being served and Kell should join Modeus at his table. 

Walking into the main hall he took a quick look around the room. Several dwarfs were sat around their own tables. He quickly spotted Modeus at the head table with several others sat around him. Kell casually strolled across to the table and gave a mock bow in Modeus direction "Aplogies for being late, i do hope i haven't missed all of todays fun" he added dryly. He took a seat next to a hulking man with a heavily scared body and deep cut across one eye, remarking "my aren't you the handsome one.." He took a look at the rest of the group, lingering for a moment on the Wood Elf with a amused look, wondering how comfortable the Elf must feel so far away from his beloved forrests.

Piling some food onto his plate he looked back to Modeus and said "don't stop on my behalf, please continue this 'enthralling' conversation" and began to eat, content to listen to the others for now.


Keeler
Keeler awoke with a star to the sound of her fellow dragons proceeding to barrel over a man carrying a large barrel of meat. Not wanting to lose out on a meal she quickly ran forward using her bulk to barge some of the others out of the way. While gulping down on a large amount of meat she noticed another dragon drinking down a strange looking liquid from another barrel, regarding the other dragon curiously as it let out a large belch. 

After going back to sleep for a bit, Keeler was again woken up, this time to several dwarfs coming in laden with books to read. She found one about the the initial invasions of the dragons and the terror they caused in the various kingdoms. As she poured through the book. Zala'Drakhar then emerged from his lair and landed on a ledge nearby and boomed out "Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when your a fully grown?". As the other young dragons eagerly ran over to bombard the old Dragon with questions, Keeler instead elected to go for a swim in the small pool that the others had finally vacated with the distraction of the elder drake. Keeler wasn't in the mood to talk now, but then Keeler was rarely ever in the mood to talk now that she thought about it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm

After feading the dragons, and giving this gold one that seemed to have taken a liking to him a nice barrel of mead, they were taken from the courtyard to go eat themselves. His stomach growled loudly and he knew that he was ready to dine with his kin, share stories, make new friends, and drink much mead. When they entered he saw Modeus sitting at the head of one of the tables and he beckoned for them to sit with him and eat, and so they did.

Vilhelm sat himself next to Modeus but far enough so that he had a dwarf on his side that he could converse with. As they got their food he spoke to his kinsman in their native tongue, *"Brother, it is good to see so many of our kinfolk in one area. I had come here believing i was going to be the only one of the Dwarven Kingdom living here, it fills my heart with joy to see so many of us here and to see the beauty of this mighty fortress."* He looked around him at the fortress's build and could feel himself getting emotional, the old tunnels were full of might keeps like this, but since the dragon scourge many of them had been destroyed or taken over and it filled him with not only joy but also sorrow to see one like this so untouched.

A tear ran down his hard cheek and he wiped it off with his beard, the other dwarf slapping him on the back and handing him a pint of mead with a smile, _"We will retake our cities again brother and you will be the one to aide us."_ Vilhelm smiled greatly and laughed before downing the pint and asking for another one to the great amusement of his kinfolk.

Thorygus

Thorygus watched as the squat one walked away with the others before turning to the books that had been given to them. He nudged one open that was on the dwarven kingdoms and read through what he could before the great black one appeared and spoke to them. He listened to the other dragons and their questions before saying what he had to say, *"If we are to help retake the lands that our bretheren had taken wrongfully then I say let us begin with our training immediately."*

He looked down at a picture in the book of a mighty dwarven stronghold being defended by brave warriors against a horde of dragonlings and told himself that he would do anything he could to help these people take back what they had lost.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Valdir

Valdir walked a large tree and emptied the large barrel there and he watched as the dragons began to eat tearing the meat apart. He saw the black dragon that had followed him pushing the others away and trying to take all the meat for itself.
After some time there came a dwarf trough the gate to the hold and told everyone that dinner was served as soon as he heard this Valdir walked up to the dwarf towering over him ‘’where the dinnerhall?’’ he asked with a cold voice ‘’you can follow me to it’’ and he walked away Valdir followed him through the gate back into the hold. 
as he walked through the hold he took a good look around and noticed for the first time how many paintings hang everywhere there were no few of battles long past but also many of Zala'Drakhar in different periods of his life there was one of him not bigger than the dragons he had just fed but also one of him fighting against a horde of undead with Modeus on his back as he walked on there was another one which caught his eye it was one with big eggs of all kinds of colors on it.
finally when they arrived in the hall he saw a big table with many dwarfs on it the two elves and three humans of which one was new. As he looked he saw modeus who was covered in dirt and had an tired smile on his face beckoning him to come and sit at the table.
valdir walked to the table and sat down near modeus and the two elves preferring them above the other races. ‘’greetings master’’ he said ‘’greetings valdir how did the cleaning of Zala'Drakhar go?’’ ‘’It went well there were no problems he even gave me one of his scales‘’ ‘’that’s a good sign have you got any questions?’’ ‘’yes when do we get to hear which dragon is ours’’ he asked with an cold smile thinking about the slaughter he could cause amongst the dark ones that plagued his home with the dragon on his side.

Onyx

When she was done with eating she took a nap under a big tree waking up when there came a dwarf with load of books into the courtyard when he had dropped them she went to take a look. She saw a book that looked interesting with an creature just like the one that gave her the food some time ago and she tried to pick it up but incidentally ripped it up luckily there was another copy of the book laying around and she began to read she discover that the long being with black hair that had fed her was called an dark elf and that they fought against evil monsters ones.
She spend her time reading the book until she heard heavy beats and smelled the same scent that she had smelled from the dark elf earlier she looked up and saw Zala'Drakhar flying out of his cave and landing on a flat ledge near the courtyard "Hello there little ones, are you enjoying yourselves today? I have come to see if you need any questions answered about what happens when you’re a fully grown.” He said with a loud voice ‘’how is it to battle against the darkness great one?’’ she asked inspired by the tales of slaughter she just had red about.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Modeus would be sat at the head of the tables as his apprentices came to join him. He didnt mind that one of them was late he had probably gotten lost on his way to High Dragon Hold. He wiped off some of the dirt and soot that was on it him before taking a bite out of an apple which was on his plate. He then heard each of his apprentices ask him some questions and turns to answer each of them in turn.

Föstólfr : Modeus would turn his head to look at you and fixes his dark coloured eyes on you. "You have already met the dragons that will be given to each of you in turn. The little blue female that you ask about is called Hildur and she will be your dragon once this day is finished. For now you have alot of work to do to prove you are ready of for your dragon. Each day your jobs shall be rotated with the others so you learn everything you need to know about dragons. And to your third question about sharing a tale of my Adventures with Zala'Drakhar i shall tell you all a tale this evening. for now i need to answer the other questions, now feel free to eat and drink as much as you like, and if you have more questions as me once i have answered the rest." Modeus would then turn his head to Corlandril.

Corlandril: Modeus would shift his attention to you after speaking to Föstólfr. Before speaking Modeus would take a sip of his ice cold water. "My labours are going well, but at my current rate they should be finished by the time your dragons are of riding age and size. And you found the book on green dragons? That is good as the Green dragon called Kalranos will be yours, if you want to know what he looks like then ask Föstólfr or Vilhelm." Modeus would nod to each of them in turn before looking at Theren.

Theren: Modeus would look at you after answering Corlandril's question. "What I am crafting within the forges of this keep is something that you shouldn't concern yourself with until i believe you are ready. To say the least they will help you in being a rider and eventually going into battle. Now do you have any other questions? If not then feel free to talk with the others while i continue to answer questions before telling you a tale. So you know when you meet your dragon this evening his name is Fennindier" Modeus would motion to the others for you to talk to and then looks at Vilhelm.

Vilhelm: Modeus wouldn't talk to you just yet as he listens to you talking to the other dwarves. He then moves his right hand to his mouth and coughs to get your attention. Once he has it he says something to you in perfect dwarvish stunning everyone else at the table and in the hall. "It is considered rude to speak in a language that not everyone understands Master Vilhelm. Please refrain from using your native language when in the company of us not of the dwarvish race as not all of us can understand you, for instance the other elves and the humans can not. Am i understood?". Modeus would wait for Vilhelm's answer. "Now when i bring your dragons to you this even when we are eating dinner, you should know your dragon is called Thorygus."

Valdir: Modeus would finally turn his attention to you as he is going to answer the same question once again which everyone has asked him so far. "You will meet your dragon this evening when we will all sit down for the evening meal. That will also including Zala'Drakhar coming into this hall and eating with us. And so you know, your dragon's name is Onyx, be sure to remember her name in advance."

Kell: Modeus would then shift his attention to you before narrowing his pupils slightly. "I take it that you got lost on the way here? Surely it was easy to follow my instructions? or did you just want to be fashionable late and arrive when we are having lunch? It matters little feel free Kell to talk with the other apprentices and learn about them. If you wanted to know your dragon's name is Keeler. Make sure you remember that name or she will not be happy with you."

With that Modeus would then address all of you. "The evening meal is one which all of us gather for and can talk about the days goings on, You will have time to ask me or Zala'Drakhar, who will also be joining us along with your dragons, any questions about being a rider and we will also tell you tales each day of what we have done during the last 100 years and the adventures that we have been on. For now everyone feel free to talk among yourselves and eat and drink as much as you like. Though dont drink too much as you will still have jobs to do"

OOC: Talk among yourselves or ask modeus more questions. *nods* Also going to answer all the dragons in 1 post, makes it easier. After that the dragons can rp/talk/play with each other.

IC:

Zala'Drakhar: Zala'Drakhar would laugh as all of the little dragons come running up to him and asking him questions. Firstly he would look down at Hildur and answers her questions. "Well little Hildur. Well the humans are the shortest lived of all the races of this world, their general life span is between 70-90 years old though in some cases they can live to be 100 years of age. Due to their short life spans they learn much faster than other races as they want to learn as much as they can before they die. To your second question, Im not actually fully grown little one. Dragons never stop growing as long as they live, getting bigger and bigger and bigger until they are either killed in battle or die of old age. To my knowledge no dragon has died of old age. We seem to be near enough immortal and only die due to wars and fighting each other. Also flying is one of the greatest things you can do, to be soaring so high above the ground you can see for miles and miles, picking out pray from high above and attacking without them even noticing you." 

Zala'Drakhar then looks at Kalranos. "Well the wood elves I have not had my dealings with myself, you would have to ask Modeus about them. Also the forest in which the wood elves and you green dragons live is the biggest forest in the world, full of interesting and strange creatures, im sure one day you can explore it as much as you like."

After answering Kalranos's question he would shift his attention to look at Fennindier. "Yes Fennindier you will be taught to fight, both by myself and My Rider Modeus. The reason for this is you need to know how to fight as a dragon, and how to fight as Rider and Dragon. To be in complete harmony in battle. I assume you ask this because what your race has done to the high elves?"

Zala'Drakhar would laugh at Thorygus's enthusiasm. "Calm down little one. Your training will start soon, but first you need to grow larger and stronger so you can deal with the training more easily. Though your training will be slightly different when it comes to flight, even though your breed has no wings im sure i can think of something for you to do while the others learn to fly fully. Are you ok with that?" Zala'Drakhar would tilt his head and waits for an answer before looking at Onyx.

"Well Onyx the battle against the races of the dark lands is going as it always has. They attack the dark elves and the dark elves push them back. But there is always a heavy price to pay, and with the other races having to deal with out wild brethren no-one is able to help them push them back. So that is why you all are here. To help all the races of the world and eventually defeat the dark ones once and for all." Zala'Drakhar would twist his scaly lips into a grin revealing his huge pointed teeth then looks other at Keeler and sigh. He would then call over to her.

"Keeler, do you not have any questions to ask of me before i go off hunting? Maybe i can bring you all back some deer, cows or sheep for you all to try hunting and killing preys for youself. Would you like that?" It was as much as question to Keller as it was to the other dragons.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Föstólfr 

Asking his questions Föstólfr waited patiently as he saw others were asking questions also. Once Modeus finished listening to the volley of questions he started answering them, "You have already met the dragons that will be given to each of you in turn. The little blue female that you ask about is called Hildur and she will be your dragon once this day is finished. For now you have alot of work to do to prove you are ready of for your dragon. Each day your jobs shall be rotated with the others so you learn everything you need to know about dragons. And to your third question about sharing a tale of my Adventures with Zala'Drakhar i shall tell you all a tale this evening. for now i need to answer the other questions, now feel free to eat and drink as much as you like, and if you have more questions as me once i have answered the rest.". Föstólfr Nodded for now he was satisfied with those answers. Soon another human entered the hall and sat right next to Föstólfr, he was very loud but Föstólfr did not matter, he continued eating and drinking as the mead and beer where finely made until the new man turned to him and said, "my aren't you the handsome one..", Föstólfr looked at the man and then replied, "Yea, this are indeed beauty's, all are well earned and well fought for. On the other hand, you are so clean and unscarred, might say you are more clean then a babies arse, can you even fight?".

After a while, when Modeus answered all the questions he announced, "The evening meal is one which all of us gather for and can talk about the days goings on, You will have time to ask me or Zala'Drakhar, who will also be joining us along with your dragons, any questions about being a rider and we will also tell you tales each day of what we have done during the last 100 years and the adventures that we have been on. For now everyone feel free to talk among yourselves and eat and drink as much as you like. Though dont drink too much as you will still have jobs to do.", "Hmph...", Föstólfr said when he heard that no more drinking is allowed, although his head was a bit spinning he did not want to stop, but at any rate he stopped as he knew he would not be able to finish his job when he is drunk.

Hildur

As they ran towards Zala'Drakhar and start speaking, shouting and asking question he just laughed, his massive voice shaking the ground itself. Out of them all he looked on Hildur first answering her question. "Well little Hildur. Well the humans are the shortest lived of all the races of this world, their general life span is between 70-90 years old though in some cases they can live to be 100 years of age. Due to their short life spans they learn much faster than other races as they want to learn as much as they can before they die. To your second question, Im not actually fully grown little one. Dragons never stop growing as long as they live, getting bigger and bigger and bigger until they are either killed in battle or die of old age. To my knowledge no dragon has died of old age. We seem to be near enough immortal and only die due to wars and fighting each other. Also flying is one of the greatest things you can do, to be soaring so high above the ground you can see for miles and miles, picking out pray from high above and attacking without them even noticing you.", he did not answer all of her question but still she was satisfied, so she walked away back to the pool to hone her swimming skills. She just hoped her rider would like the cold as much as she did.

P.S sorry for the dull dragon post, didnt have much to write


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Corlandril

Corlandril waited patiently for Modeus to answer his question after speaking to a human.

"My labours are going well, but at my current rate they should be finished by the time your dragons are of riding age and size. And you found the book on green dragons? That is good as the Green dragon called Kalranos will be yours, if you want to know what he looks like then ask Föstólfr or Vilhelm." Modus spoke

As Modeus moved on to the other apprentice's questions, Corlandril shifted his gaze over to the human Föstólfr

"Human, what can you tell me about the green dragon" Corlandril spoke slowly. The human's tongue was a base and dull language and Corlanril felt awkward trying to remember the words taught to him when he was young.

After a while, when Modeus had finished with the apprentice's opening questions, the hall began to fill the the noise of loud and obnoxious dwarves having a merry time. Corlandril, unaccustomed to the mountain, felt on edge the whole time. The food he ate sparingly and the beer tasted like foamy water compared to the refined wine the Wood Elves grew.

Eventually, Modeus spoke to all the apprentices at the table.

"The evening meal is one which all of us gather for and can talk about the days goings on, You will have time to ask me or Zala'Drakhar, who will also be joining us along with your dragons, any questions about being a rider and we will also tell you tales each day of what we have done during the last 100 years and the adventures that we have been on. For now everyone feel free to talk among yourselves and eat and drink as much as you like. Though dont drink too much as you will still have jobs to do"

Only one question dominated Corlandril's mind. 

"Lord Modeus, how long will it take before we can ride our dragons?"

Kalranos

Anxiously, Kalranos listend to every word Zala'Drakhar said with baited breath. When he had finished speaking with Hildur, Kalranos met the deep penatrating eyes of the elder dragon and felt dwarfed in comparison.

"Well the wood elves I have not had my dealings with myself, you would have to ask Modeus about them. Also the forest in which the wood elves and you green dragons live is the biggest forest in the world, full of interesting and strange creatures, im sure one day you can explore it as much as you like."

Kalranos's heart thudded in his chest as his imagination told him what it would be like within the forest, having hundreds of miles of forest to soar over and nest.

Kalranos came out of his day-dreaming just in time to catch the elder one finish speaking

.....maybe i can bring you all back some deer, cows or sheep for you all to try hunting and killing preys for youself. Would you like that?" Zala'Drakhar spoke.

Something deep inside him sparked at the thought of hunting a deer, though Kalranos couldn't explain why a deer.

"Elder One! Could you bring back a deer? I feel the urge to hunt and I would enjoy bringing one down."


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

After eating and drinking for some time, Föstólfr heard a question directed to him. At first he was surprised but after he heard the question the reason of asking him was obvious. "Human, what can you tell me about the green dragon". 

"Would you enjoy if I called you by the race you represent? I'm sure that you have a name as I have one to! I thought you were thought some respect in the hole you lived in?", Föstólfr furiously answered. Calming down he continued, "The green dragon, green dragon, green dragon, green dra... Ah ye I remember tis one, he is fine indeed, his scales were shining in the sun, they were in the color of the trees, no, more sea like green, at any rate he is green... He has golden eyes and small cute horns are starting to grow from his head."


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

"Would you enjoy if I called you by the race you represent? I'm sure that you have a name as I have one to! I thought you were thought some respect in the hole you lived in?", Föstólfr furiously answered. Calming down he continued, "The green dragon, green dragon, green dragon, green dra... Ah ye I remember tis one, he is fine indeed, his scales were shining in the sun, they were in the color of the trees, no, more sea like green, at any rate he is green... He has golden eyes and small cute horns are starting to grow from his head." 

The human spoke to fast for Corlandril to understand everything he said, but he bristled as he heard the human speak ill of his home.

"You will do well to not speak of the Great Forest so bluntly, Human. Your race is young and does not possess the capability to appreciate or live with the Forest as my people do. Thank you for the description though." Corlandril replied coldly.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kell

"Yea, this are indeed beauty's, all are well earned and well fought for. On the other hand, you are so clean and unscarred, might say you are more clean then a babies arse, can you even fight?" replied the man. Kell though for a moment about not rising to the bait, but couldn't resist a bit of banter. "Fight? but of course my handsome friend, how do you think i avoided such 'trophies' perhaps your technique needs some refining" he baited back at the man. At this point Modeus leaned across to him and adressed his lateness and informed him his dragons name was Keeler. "Well i do like to make an entrance" Kell smiled "Keeler? a female drake i take it? How long will it take the dragons to mature to a point where they are able to bear riders?" 

Kell noticed the man next to him and the elf having a rather heated discussion. "Well aren't you two just getting along pleasently. Although how you can expect our woodland loving companion to call you by anything else without having introduced yourself to him. I for one am Kell, Kell Alenko. What a 'pleasure' it is to meet you all" Kell tried his best to keep the amusement he felt out of his voice as he spoke to them. "Now, cant we all just get along" He sat back into his chair as he listened to them continue.


Keeler

Keeler swam gently through the water, while finding it pleasent and cool, decided it was not that much to her liking as the solid ground. She climbed out and dried out in the warm glow of the sun for a while, listening as the other dragons asked their questions to Zala'Drakhar. Before long Zala'Drakhar adressed her personally "Keeler, do you not have any questions to ask of me before i go off hunting? Maybe i can bring you all back some deer, cows or sheep for you all to try hunting and killing preys for youself. Would you like that?" Keeler thought for a moment, much as she prefered to stay quiet it would be rude to ignore the great dragon. "A few live animals would make for a more interesting meal great one. One question i do have though is about our fire breathing, when will this skill come to the fore, i have tired since reading about it but have yet to produce any flame of my own" The thought of live prey did indeed sound like an excellent idea to Keeler. The barrels of meat while nice, lacked variety.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Theren
"What I am crafting within the forges of this keep is something that you shouldn't concern yourself with until i believe you are ready. To say the least they will help you in being a rider and eventually going into battle. Now do you have any other questions? If not then feel free to talk with the others while i continue to answer questions before telling you a tale. So you know when you meet your dragon this evening his name is Fennindier" Modeus replied to Theren's question.

"Fair enough," Theren said before returning to his meal, unable to think of anything else he wanted to ask. As he continued to eat, Corlandril and Föstólfr began arguing, throwing their uneducated opinions at each other. Theren shook his head, racial disagreements and exclusion were all too common in this world, as Theren had experienced many times, and they usually had little reason and truth behind them.

"Now, cant we all just get along?" Kell said as the argument continued.

"Yes, you two are pathetic. Föstólfr, you have obviously never seen the great forests of Ela'Amnor. They are quite beautiful. And Corlandril, you can't judge humans until you've lived within their community, most of them are quite kind and caring. You two have no right to argue as you do." Theren almost yelled this before turning to Kell. "I agree with you. And if scars prove our experience, what does that make us?"

Fennindier
"Yes Fennindier you will be taught to fight, both by myself and My Rider Modeus. The reason for this is you need to know how to fight as a dragon, and how to fight as Rider and Dragon. To be in complete harmony in battle. I assume you ask this because what your race has done to the high elves?"

"Yes, Zala'Drakhar," Fennindier replied to the elder dragons answer, "I know they are my kin but what they're doing is wrong."

He then listened intently to the rest of Zala'Drakhar's answers, unable to tear his gaze from him. When he offered to bring some live prey Fennindier kept his mouth shut, unwilling to say any more despite wanting to be able to hunt and kill.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

"Now, cant we all just get along?", the new human named Kell said, and before Föstólfr could replay Theren also interfered, "Yes, you two are pathetic. Föstólfr, you have obviously never seen the great forests of Ela'Amnor. They are quite beautiful. And Corlandril, you can't judge humans until you've lived within their community, most of them are quite kind and caring. You two have no right to argue as you do." 

Föstólfr knew that this will turn into a heated discussion about races, but he was not about to back down. "Ohhh, looky looky the high elf decided to put his opinion into the fray, I can assure you that all the things you read in your fancy books did not reflect reality. The only reason I insulted Corlandril was because he reffered to me as my whole race! I HAVE A NAME! If you dont like it then dont speak to me!" Föstólfr furiously said. "Yes scars prove our worth! If you have no scars, you did not fight a worthy fight! You want to know what scars makes us! THEY MAKES US WARRIORS!! THEY MAKES US THE BEASTS WE ARE!"


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

"Yes scars prove our worth! If you have no scars, you did not fight a worthy fight! You want to know what scars makes us! THEY MAKES US WARRIORS!! THEY MAKES US THE BEASTS WE ARE"

This was more than Theren could take. This human, who couldn't be past his 25th year was speaking like this. He stood up threw his arms out and sent a chill throughout the room just powerful enough to freeze the condensation on his cup. The candles flickered as this wave of power burst through them.

"You dare speak to me like that! I spent almost 10 years recovering from a wound that would have killed most others. I have been to every realm, fought alongside every race, KILLED members of every race including a dragon in the Dwarven mines. You, you are nothing. They don't praise you in the halls of Kel'Karadorn. Your name is not the subject of tavern songs. I could easily kill you in the blink of a eye or trap you in an ice prison until you beg for death. I have over 100 years experience on you and don't you forget it. How many dragons or giants have you killed?" Theren punched the table, cracking the thin layer of ice that had built up. "The only reason you will make an impact on this world is IF you become a dragon rider. I have already made my impact here and will continue to do so for many years."

Theren stopped suddenly, shocked at how this human could have riled him so. "Forgive me Modeus, I meant no disrespect. Any pnishment you throw my way is well deserved." He bowed deeply, regretting his uncontrollable outburst and the desecration of Modeus' great hall. He continued to stand, waiting for Modeus' reply.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

He heard as Theren nerves exploded and he shouted at him and then he heard as he slowly backed down once realizing that it was not his home. "DON'T BACK DOWN NOW! You challenge me to a fight and then as quickly as you challenge you go away!! COME ON LETS SETTLE THIS!! You think I'm afraid of your dirty magic tricks then you are quite mistaken! YOU THINK I WOULD NOT MAKE MY NAME IN HISTROY AS YOU DID, THEN I BET YOU I WILL EVEN IF I WONT BE A RIDER! WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT Föstólfr THE HIGH ELF SLAYER!!", he smiled madly as adrenaline was pumping into him!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

valdir

He listened to Modeus when he answered all the questions made by the other apprentice’s until he finally came to Valdir and his question "You will meet your dragon this evening when we will all sit down for the evening meal. That will also including Zala'Drakhar coming into this hall and eating with us. And so you know, your dragon's name is Onyx, be sure to remember her name in advance." Modeus said with a deep voice ‘’Onyx he thought that a good name worthy of a dragon of mine’’ He thought when he noticed that the others were fighting over how to address the humans while he took a sip of the dwarfen amber colored drink he found it rather distasteful he asked to Modeus ‘’Is there any way to get some decent wine around here?’’

Onyx

She listend to to Zala'Drakhar answering the questions from the others before coming to her ‘’Well Onyx the battle against the races of the dark lands is going as it always has. They attack the dark elves and the dark elves push them back. But there is always a heavy price to pay, and with the other races having to deal with out wild brethren no-one is able to help them push them back. So that is why you all are here. To help all the races of the world and eventually defeat the dark ones once and for all’’ after that he turned his attention the only dragon over who didn’t ask any questions it was the red dragon called Keeler "Keeler, do you not have any questions to ask of me before i go off hunting? Maybe i can bring you all back some deer, cows or sheep for you all to try hunting and killing preys for yourself. Would you all like that?" It was as much as question to Keller as it was to the other dragons. when she heard this she jumped up ‘’Yes please bring something fast I desire I good exciting hunt’’


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm

He had nodded his head silently at Modeus's quite reprimand and had gone on eating with everyone else in silence, simply enjoying the food and mead and laughter of the other dwarves in the hall. He wasn't too keen on the other races but Modeus seemed alright as did the human Fostolfr, he hadn't much interaction with the others yet, but he had known the elves to be very haughty and full of themselves.....the high and dark elves more so. Thorygus, that was his dragon's name, it must have been the golden one that he had given the mead earlier, indeed that dragon was going to love what he loved most; eating, drinking, fighting, and every now and then throwing some loving in.

As the small tiff quickly turned into a loud argument he widened his eyes a bit at the spectacle but kept silent, Modeus had to have known that this would happen at some point, they were all still relatively young and the different races had always fought amongst each other. Instead of joining in he simply sat and listened as he ate and drank, the mead finally starting to get to him after round his tenth pint, in fact it hit him rather hard and now he felt oh so very warm inside.

He guzzled down his eleventh pint before eating a large piece of bread and some meat, the whole time trying to figure out what to say to these two. Instead he sat there and mumbled, or at least thought he mumbled, *"Idiots..."* in common tongue and went back to his food.


Thorygus

Thorygus was excited at his enthusiasm, it meant that he wanted to do his job and do it well, but for now he had to wait. He turned round and went back to the mound before digging through it again, he was slowly carving out a small den where he could sleep during the day if he wanted to, it was definately going to take some time but he was going to do it.

He heard the great one ask if they wanted him to bring back live food and he popped his head out of the side of the mound, _"YES!"_ he yelled. He wanted to hunt something live and licked his lips at the thought of it.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Modeus would remain seated at his table as he listens to the others argue then sighs. Modeus then raises his left hand and slams it down onto the table with a earsplitting crack which gets everyone's attention. "You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?" Modeus waits for their answer then waves a dismissive hand "Return to your tasks. In eight more hours return here for the evening meal in which you will all meet your dragons. Vilhelm, Föstólfr take Kell with you and do some battle stances training. Remember to feed the dragons every two hours but at the moment you wont need to as Zala'Drakhar is off hunting for them. Theren, Corlandril and Valdir, go back to the library and read up more about your dragons as i shall test you later."

Vilhelm, Föstólfr and Kell: Modeus has ordered you back to the training room to read up on more of the fighting stances and practice them properly. You wouldn't need to feed the dragons in two-hours time as Zala'Drakhar is getting them some food.

Theren, Corlandril and Valdir: Modeus has ordered you to go back to the library and research your dragons. Valdir would need to find the book on his black dragon first of all which is hidden somewhere within the library.

OOC: Feel free to rp with each other. Remember you need to rp as your dragons aswell so interact with each other as them aswell.

IC:

Zala'Drakhar would nod to each of the little dragons then unfolds his wings before jumping off of his ledge and flaps his wings creating a large gust of wind as he remains where he is. "I shall return shortly with some live animals for you to hunt and feed on. Now try not to get into trouble while im away." With that Zala'Drakhar tilts his body and flies down the mountain and off into the distance.

The Dragons: Zala'Drakhar would leave you on your own while he flies off to go and hunt some live animals for you all to practice hunting on. Seeing as you dont really know each other you should try talking and interacting with one another so you are all going to be living, training and fighting together.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Theren
"WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT Föstólfr THE HIGH ELF SLAYER!!" This was the last straw for Theren. As much as he tried to be calm, this arrogant beast was making things worse. He closed his eyes and breathed deeply, suppressing the magical energy in him before he obliterated the human. As he opened his eyes, he saw Modeus' hand drop, hitting the table with an unbelievably loud crack. Theren recoiled in pain, not expecting such a noise from the dark elf.

"You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?" He said, instantly having everyone's attention.

"Yes, Lord Modeus," Theren replied, maintaining his composure despite the situation, "I shall keep my cool next time. And refrain from using magic in your halls."

"Return to your tasks. In eight more hours return here for the evening meal in which you will all meet your dragons." Modeus then said dismissively, sounding disappointed with them.

As he walked back to the library with Corlandril and Valdir, he couldn't help but think about what happened earlier. He began to speak in Elven, hoping the working Dwarfs couldn't understand him. "*Why would Modeus select a man like that. He is disgusting. Unworthy of my...OUR attention. And he is what? Barely out of his twentieth year? Even that human mercenary, Kell, is a more decent fellow than him. Anyway, good luck finding your book Valdir, that Modeus is pretty good*."

They entered the library and Theren went straight for his book, eager to finish it. Reading had always calmed Theren and he knew he needed it now more than ever. As he sat, he noticed that the Dwarves had lit the fire again, and one of them was glaring a him. Remembering his previous promise to Modeus, he left the fire alone, enduring it's discomfort as he read the last few chapters, eager to go over the rest of the library when he was done.

Fennindier
Fennindier felt excitement as Zala'Drakhar flew off, knowing that he was going to bring back something for them to kill and eat themselves. Sure the meat was good but there was no pleasure in eating it, something was missing and Fennindier had a feeling it was to do with not being able to hunt it down. He ran back to the trees to sharpen his claws some more in anticipation of being able to use them. He turned his head towards the other dragons, speaking to the closest ones.

"This is exiting isn't it? Our first hunt, the chance to eat fresh meat." He said out loud, dragging his claws down the tree. He didn't care what the others thought of him at this moment, his mind was too occupied to even give that thought.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Föstólfr 

Föstólfr as Theren was about to blow up with rage and was prepared for anything he would throw at him. He saw him concentrate as he was about to cast a spell but then a sound of cracking was heard and Föstólfr turned back and saw Modeus's hand on the table, he probably slammed it and even cracked it, Föstólfr was impressed. "You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?", he said and waited for an answer. First to replay was Theren, "Yes, Lord Modeus, I shall keep my cool next time. And refrain from using magic in your halls.", he said. Föstólfr looked at him, and then at Modeus, "Hmph... Fine with me.", Föstólfr simply said. 

After everyone answered Modeus looked at them and said, "Return to your tasks. In eight more hours return here for the evening meal in which you will all meet your dragons. Vilhelm, Föstólfr take Kell with you and do some battle stances training. Remember to feed the dragons every two hours but at the moment you wont need to as Zala'Drakhar is off hunting for them. Theren, Corlandril and Valdir, go back to the library and read up more about your dragons as i shall test you later." Again with the reading, it was endless, he decided to go with Vilhelm's suggestion and asked him if he want to test the stances with a friendly fight. After several hours of reading and practicing Föstólfr had enough, so he decided to go look at the dragons which at the time were supposed to be hunting. he asked, "Anyone wants to join me? I'm going to look at the dragons for a while."

While walking his mind got back to that elf, he wasn't a warrior, he was a coward, hiding behind spells and tricks. He thought to much of himself and so himself superior yet he could be a worthy opponent in battle. Who knew maybe fate will make them meet on a battlefield in different sides or even have a duel to settle a dispute. Only destiny knew the answers to that...

Hildur

Zala'Drakhar nodded to them, with a big push he was lifted from the ground, spreading his wings and flying away to an unknown place to bring them game to hunt. His great wings created a gust of wind which reached even to where Hildur was standing right now. As he was gone Hildur went back to the tree and saw Fennindier one of the fellow dragons. She started sharping her claws and teeth for the upcoming hunt. "This is exiting isn't it? Our first hunt, the chance to eat fresh meat.", it was Fennindier which talked, "Yes it is rather exiting, imagine the prey at your teeth every bone cracking under the immense pressure of your jaws, the taste of blood, the taste of meat.", as Hildur mentioned that she licked her lips as if tasting the meat already and then sprinted back to the pool, she just realized that she really liked the water...

P.S sorry if I forgot anyones color


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kell

Kell watched as the arguement between the elf and man began to start warming up to a all out duel. For a moment he considered trying to defuse the situation, but thought they were going to have to vent it out at some point. The Elf then showed the unmistakeable signs of starting to cast a spell when a deafening crack silenced the hall. Kell looked around to identify the source of the sound and concluded it must have been Modeus, how had he made such a sound? "You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?" Kell listened to the two utter their aplogies, himself simply inclining his head in Modeus direction with a twinkle in his eye. Modeus then told the man, now identified as Föstólfr and the the Dwarf, Vilhelm to take Kell with them to train battle stances.

Kell read over some of Modeus numerous books on battle stances for a while, none of them really appealing to his duel wield style. After a while Föstólfr and Vilhelm began to test their stances against each other. Kell leaned against a nearby column to watch for a while, lazily twirling his pistol around his finger as he watched. After a while he noticed another tome on a small table next to him. He flicked it open and saw it was a book dedicated to the art of duel wielding 'what a coincidence' Kell muttered. He took the book aside and began to read over it and practice with his two swords. The moves, techniques and stances detailed in the book were very different from Kells straightforward and blunt apporach to combat, the ones in the book being elegant, full of feignts, counters and parrys. They would take a long while to practice and refine but Kell began to see the potential for improvement over his own style in them and began to practice with more effort. He was still clumsy and often overstepped the stances detailed, but he supposed it would grow on him in time. 

At that point Föstólfr, clearly having had enough of practicing and studying said "Anyone wants to join me? I'm going to look at the dragons for a while.". "How could i resist the offer of your fine company?" Kell responded with a grin. "But yes, i do think i'll join you, i quite want to meet my dragon" As they made their way towards where the dragons were kept, he glanced at Föstólfr, who was silent and looking deep in thought "Handome, friendly and quite the talkative one to boot! I have hit gold with this partnership" He sarcasticly said "Care to share your thoughts? Though i already have an inkling as to what they might be, if i was to hazard a guess i would say it was about our elven company, no?"

Keeler

Zala'Drakhar, nodded and spread his mighty wings and took to the sky. Keller looked around at her fellow dragons. She was quiet yes, but to ignore the others completely in favour of silence would not to her any good. She looked around at the others and her eyes settled on the white one who excitedly exclaimed "This is exiting isn't it? Our first hunt, the chance to eat fresh meat." she regarded him for a moment and then spoke out "Your loud, and very over exciteable" she let her comment hang for a moment. 'hmm, not the most friendly of greetings' she thought to herself, but then the white one was very loud. Keeler felt her heart began to beat a little faster and muscles begin to tense up, realising she was begining to toy with the idea of fighting the white dragon. But why? she hadn't done anything to her, yet she could not shake off the agressive thoughts sparking through her mind. It would be improper to attack one of her fellows for no reason, so instead she asked out loud "So.......who wants to have a little friendly competiton' she grinned as she waited for their responses 'very diplomatic' she thought to herself.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Valdir

He turned his head to watch the fight getting more and tenser "WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT Föstólfr THE HIGH ELF SLAYER!!" The human shouted in his anger and Valdir saw the human had made the elf very angry. The elf began taking deep breaths and valdir felt a change in the air but before the elf had a chance to do anything Modeus hit the table seeing the table crack under the strength of the punch Valdir was shocked at how powerfull the dark elf was.
Modeus said "You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?"
Modeus waits for their answer then waves a dismissive hand "Return to your tasks. In eight more hours return here for the evening meal in which you will all meet your dragons’’ He said to everyone and after that he turned his head to Valdir and said ‘’you can go with the other elves search for a book about black dragons and read every detail’’
He walked to the other elves ‘’let’s go to the library’’ When they were on their way the high elf began talking "Why would Modeus select a man like that. He is disgusting. Unworthy of my...OUR attention. And he is what? Barely out of his twentieth year? Even that human mercenary, Kell, is a more decent fellow than him. Anyway, good luck finding your book Valdir, that Modeus is pretty good." And Valdir nodded in agreement thinking all the humans arrogant and weak 
when they arrived at the library he saw there was a fire burning and he started searching for the book but even after one hour of searching he still hadn’t found it until he saw a big black book called ‘’the battle for the plains of pesh’ar’ker’’ Which was near his home city he took it up and opened it and to his surprise there was an hole in it witch contained the book ‘’black dragons’’ so he sat down and started reading near the high elf.

Onyx
She watched Zala'Drakhar fly away when she heard a challenge from the red dragon named keeler "So.......who wants to have a little friendly competition?’’ She was bored so she jumped to him making herself big in front of the dragon ‘’what were you thinking about?’’


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Corlandril

Corlandril watched the heated exchange between the High Elf and the human with growing trepedition. 

"DON'T BACK DOWN NOW! You challenge me to a fight and then as quickly as you challenge you go away!! COME ON LETS SETTLE THIS!! You think I'm afraid of your dirty magic tricks then you are quite mistaken! YOU THINK I WOULD NOT MAKE MY NAME IN HISTROY AS YOU DID, THEN I BET YOU I WILL EVEN IF I WONT BE A RIDER! WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT Föstólfr THE HIGH ELF SLAYER!!" Föstólfr roared

Corlandril silently unsheated his knife hidden in his robes. High elf or not, Theren was an elf, and no human would besmirch the honor of the elves as long as Corlandirl drew breath. Before any blood could be spilt, however, Modeus's voice echoed throughout the hall after slamming his fist onto the table.

"You will all listen to me, you are to stop these petty arguments, you are going to become Dragon Riders, and to do such you will need to work together, is that all understood?"Return to your tasks. In eight more hours return here for the evening meal in which you will all meet your dragons. Vilhelm, Föstólfr take Kell with you and do some battle stances training. Remember to feed the dragons every two hours but at the moment you wont need to as Zala'Drakhar is off hunting for them. Theren, Corlandril and Valdir, go back to the library and read up more about your dragons as i shall test you later." Modeus decreed

Bowing his head, Corlandril waited until the apprentices began to file out before joining Theren and Valdir. On the walk their Corlandril heard Theren speak in elvish. 

"Why would Modeus select a man like that. He is disgusting. Unworthy of my...OUR attention. And he is what? Barely out of his twentieth year? Even that human mercenary, Kell, is a more decent fellow than him. Anyway, good luck finding your book Valdir, that Modeus is pretty good." Theren vented

Corlandril smiled, agreeing with the High Elf but keeping his own counsel to himself.

Returning to the great library, Corlandril walked to his seat and began pouring over the text again. The more Corlandril read about the green dragons the more he anticipated meeting his dragon. Diving into the book, Corlandril devoured as much information as he could.

Kalranos. 

Kalranos watched the great dragon unfurl his wings.

"I shall return shortly with some live animals for you to hunt and feed on. Now try not to get into trouble while im away." Zala'Drakhar said

Kalranos watched the dragon fly off the keep and into the distance. A part of Kalranos longed to soar through the sky along with him, but Kalanos promised himself that soon he would join the black dragon.

Walking back over to the trees, Kalranos saw several other dragons already there, sharpening their claws and talons.

"This is exiting isn't it? Our first hunt, the chance to eat fresh meat." Fennindier said out loud.

"Yes it is rather exiting, imagine the prey at your teeth every bone cracking under the immense pressure of your jaws, the taste of blood, the taste of meat." Hildur spoke, the anticipation dripping from her words. 

Kalranos ignored the responses and avoided speaking with the other dragons. Hunger and aggression warred in his mind as he thought of the hunt. Walking over to a secluded tree, Kalranos methodically began sharpening his claws and fang, ready to hunt whatever Zala'Drakhar brought back.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Modeus would push himself out of his chair and leaves the hall after everyone has left and returns to the forge to continue with his work hoping to finish it before the end of the day.

Theren, Corlandril, Valdir: You three would be getting on reading the books about your dragons and are nearing the end. As each of you turns onto the last page you are confronted with the single must annoying sentence you could read at this stage of the book: "Well done my students for reading this book, NOW GO FIND AND READ THE SECOND ONE!". It appears Modeus has written more books on the dragons than just a mere single book. Now your task is to search for the second book associated with your dragon and read that one too.

Föstólfr, Kell, Vilhelm: After returning to the training room and practicing your stances three dwarves would open the door and come walking in and wait for you three to gather. "High Lord Modeus requests your presence in the forge and says to bring the weapons that you use in battle so he may inspect them." The Dwarves then wait for the three to gather their weapons before leading them to the keeps forge which is about twenty minutes from the location and deeper in the mountain.

The Dragons: After thirty minutes of talking and playing Zala'Drakhar's huge shadow appears overhead and almost hands in the tiny courtyard where you are. In his two front legs are two squirming deer which are still alive and uninjured. As he passes low over the courtyard he would drop down the two deer before flying off to go and retrieve some more food for you all.

Arrawn: You have only just reached High Hold keeps front entrance when it opens and two dwarves come out to meet you. They tell you that Modeus will be disappointed that you are late and tell you to come to the forge with from bringing your weapons so High Lord Modeus can inspect them along with meeting some other Dragon Rider Apprentices.

Madoc: You have only just woken up after several hours sleep and notice that all the other dragons are gone from their pens. A single dwarf would be stood infront of you and motions for you to follow him to the courtyard where the other dragons are. As the dwarf lets you in you see a huge dragon fly overhead and drop two living deer into the courtyard for you and the other dragons to try your hunting skills and to eat some fresh meat.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Föstólfr 

As Föstólfr offered anyone who wanted to come with him to see the dragons, Kell replied, "How could i resist the offer of your fine company?", "Apparently you cant resist it", Föstólfr said laughing. Vilhelm stayed silent so they left without him. As they were walking towards the dragons, Kell interrupted his thinking and said, "Handsome, friendly and quite the talkative one to boot! I have hit gold with this partnership, Care to share your thoughts? Though i already have an inkling as to what they might be, if i was to hazard a guess i would say it was about our elven company, no?". Föstólfr turned his head and looked at Kell, he then said with a sigh, "Sure, its not that interesting, just thinking what will it be to battle the elf, I'm holding no grudge to people I don't know...". They continued chatting until they finally returned to the study area. They continued studying for a while but soon three dwarves opened the door and told them, "High Lord Modeus requests your presence in the forge and says to bring the weapons that you use in battle so he may inspect them.". Quickly standing up, Föstólfr was ready to go in a mere moment. Once everyone were ready they followed the dwarves, they walked for about twenty minutes and then arrived, two mighty doors were whats standing between them and the next room...

Hildur

Hildur was in the middle of sharpening her claws and teeth when the mighty and huge shadow of Zala'Drakhar appeared. She looked up and saw two creatures squirming in between his great claws, they were uninjured yet helpless. Zala'Drakhar flew over the courtyard dropping the two creatures now recognizable as deers. The moment they were dropped they began running away, they could sense the danger around them. Hildur silently followed one of them, ignoring the others, not looking what they are doing. She got closer and closer to the deer, once in jumping range she leaped but apparently the deer was aware of her presence and just dashed away to a safer place. Deciding to go on an entirely different approach, Hildur jumped to the cool water and waited for a deer to pass by. She knew that once a deer while pass there he will be doomed as she will strike out of the water, closing her jaw around his legs and pulling him to the cold dark waters, where he will suffocate and die.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Kell

Kell carried on walking with Föstólfr who to his suprise actually joked back. Perhaps the man wasn't such a humourless meat head after all he thought to himself. Föstólfr mentioning his thoughts on how it would be to battle the elf. "Be a tough fight i can say that. What with his apparent love of the arcane. Never did put much trust into those that use magic to fight, to afraid to get theirs hands dirty up close and personal. Don't trust anything i can't see. Get up close to the elf though and it will be an entirely different affair" They continued to talk as they made their way back to the study area, somehow having not going to see the dragons in the end. Just as they arrived a group of dwarves arrived and said "High Lord Modeus requests your presence in the forge and says to bring the weapons that you use in battle so he may inspect them.". Kells sword were already both in their rough scabbards across his back and his pistol firmly holstered at his thigh. When they were ready they followed the dwarves on a winding path until the forge came into view, smoke poured out from an outlet somewhere from the works going on inside. The entrance to the forge was blocked by two huge doors which they apporached "We expecting giants for company aswell?" he said aloud indicating the massive doors.

Keeler

A black dragon jumped infront of Keeler, tensing herself up to enchance her size over Keeler and asked "what were you thinking about?". Keeler merely grinned for a moment and then pounced at the other dragon to barrel her over. The other dragon altho perhaps suprised by the sudden action fought back hard and impressed Keeler with her strength, even gaining the upper hand 'not bad, might actually have someone worth talking to' she thought, not being put off by the other dragons apparent arrogance, if anything appreicating it more that the over excitable and polite other dragons. Keeler continued to fight, failing to notice Zala'Drakhar return with the two deer. Concentrating so much on the playful but scrappy fight Keeler didn't notice the other dragons begin their hunts.


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Theren
Theren smiled as he turned to the last page of the book. He had finished well before the others and remembered almost everything he had read. His celebration was cut short however when he read what was on that page - 'Well done my students for reading this book, NOW GO FIND AND READ THE SECOND ONE!' There were mixed feelings about this sentence after Theren read it. Frustration at the fact that he had gone to so much trouble getting the first one, but awe at the amount of knowledge on dragons that Modeus had. He walked past Valdir and headed to the spot where the book should have been, carefully placing it in the gap, noticing for the first time that there was enough space for an extra book.

Taking a deep breath, Theren began to look for this second book. It was just as hard to find as the first and Theren's frustration began to well up after only 10 minutes. Walking towards the back of the library, he noticed a small pile of parchment under a table that he hadn't seen before. He angrily kicked it aside, revealing a book as large as the one he had just read - 'A guide to white dragons. vol. 2.' This book had just as much information as the first, meaning Theren wouldn't have time today to examine the rest of Modeus' fine collection. Still frustrated, he headed back, sat down and read the book.

Fennindier
Fennindier was still sharpening his teeth and claws when the shadow of Zala'Drakhar swept over the courtyard. As he looked up, he could smell the blood of the deer, which were writhing madly in Zala'Drakhar's claws.As the adult dragon swept down to drop the deer, Fennindier ran under him, hoping to be the first to reach the helpless prey. When Zala'Drakhar dropped the animals though, he realised that they weren't as helpless as he thought, the deer running almost as soon as they were dropped. Fennindier lunged at one but missed, the deer still agile despite it's ordeal with Zala'Drakhar. He followed it around the courtyard untill it ran into a corner - now was his chance. Creeping low, he leaped towards the animal, jaw open wide, ready to deliver a killing blow. Despite cornering the creature though, it still managed to avoid Fennindier's jaws around it's neck, and he just got one of it's legs, trapping it between his teeth. He bit hard, savoring the blood that poured into his mouth, clawing at the creatures body. He knew that if he tried to change position that it would get away, so he waited, hoping that another dragon might come to help.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Vilhelm had been silent as they returned to their study area, practicing with Fostolfr for awhile before both he and Kell decided to go see the dragons. He had an interest in the dragons yes but the practice here was more important at the moment so he stayed put and went on practicing letting the humans go about their own business. That was the thing with humans, they could never concentrate on something for too long, thier minds did not work that way. 

Yes they had great cities and wonderful works but those would never amount to anything like the mighty dwarven cities and fortresses. The dwarves always bent their whole minds to whatever their task was, giving it everything they had until it was done and done the right way. Whether it was fighting, masonry, blacksmithing, drinking or eating they always did it to thier full abilities and that was what marked the dwarves out among the other races. 

Vilhelm took pride in this, and he would be damned if he did not master these stances the way they were supposed to be done. Yet after awhile a dwarf came in and told him that he was to take his weapons to the forge for Lord Modeus to inspect, and so Vilhelm picked up his large doubleheaded axe and followed his kinsman out of the room. They soon met up with Kell and Fostolfr and he fell into step with them, his axe resting on his shoulder.

As they reached the mighty doors to the forge Vilhelm took a deep breath and got in front of Kell and Fostolfr,* "Ah, the might of dwarven engineering, can you smell that boys?"* he took a big whiff and smelled the smoke from the fires and the smell of burning iron,* "Mmmm it is like I am home again....."* he turned to the two men and motioned for them to follow, *"Witness the beauty of a dwarven forge."* He had to admit he was very excited to enter a dwarven forge, he had expected not to meet any of his kinsmen on this journey and to have the chance to be in the forge again made him very giddy.

One of the dwarves nodded at him and he strapped his axe to his back before putting his meaty hands on the doors and pushing them open with all of his strength, his senses being assaulted by the smells and sounds and sights of the forge, a tear of happiness running down his cheek.

Thorygus

Thorygus had let the others do thier whole play fight and had made his way back to his mound where he had continued digging around before hearing the great one come back. He poked his head out and saw him drop two fresh deer into the courtyard who bolted right away out of fear. He sat in the mound and waited, tightening his muscles and readying himself to pounce should one get close enough for him to leap on it.

He wiggled his head so some dirt fell over it and covered up the shine of his scales and one of the deer made its way towards the back of the mound to hide. He licked his lips before backing back into the dirt. As he pushed his head out the other side he saw that another dragon had cornered the deer and had its leg in his mouth, he cocked his head to the side as he thought on what to do. He figured he should help the other dragon so he rushed out of the dirt mound, using his large muscles to power him across the ground before barreling into the deer.

His left claw hit its front leg as his mouth closed around its neck, the blood pouring into his mouth as he bit down into one of its main veins. He savored the taste and looked at the other dragon, his eyes showing that since he had been the first to the deer that he could have it. As the deer's strength drained away it collapsed and Thorygus let go nodding at the other dragon.


----------

